# Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix (Spoilers)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My wife and I caught this LATE Friday night, after a wedding we went to.

Out of the 5 movies so far.....
This one was very different.... new director, new "look" and feel to the movie.

Harry and his friends are growing up... and fast.
The tone of this edition, matches the book... this is the turning year in their lives.

The movie has very little humor (except for when the Weasley brothers "bust-loose").... it is dark, and really isn't for younger kids... even if they have been able to watch the previous ones.

We walked out of the movie... this was an "adult" movie...

As with 4th movie, if you didn't read the book... you are going to be lost in some areas... as it doesn't do a great job of setting up the main climax of the movie..

It also doesn't do a good job in explaining what happens at the end, with one of the major characters in the story.

Overall... We really liked it... Very good movie overall... Great continuation.

It is going to be hard to see what movie #6 is going to be like, since by then... fans will know how the whole "story" ends..

It is great that the final book is comming out on Saturday, but I wish there was a way, that it could wait till possible a few weeks after movie #6 (which isn't for another year or two)..... just simply because IMHO, some of the events in book/movie #6... will not be as intense, if we already know how it ends.

Either way: Order of the Phoenix... if you are a fan of the books, or just a viewer of the movie... is a good one to see.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree, and if you have a chance to see it in IMAX 3D do it. The last 20 minute are the only 3D part but well worth the extra $. I believe HP6 movie release in 12/08


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

My wife and I caught a Saturday matinee... My kid is only 3, so he's not ready for these movies anyway - and we haven't really decided where the line between "kid" movie and "adult" movie , but I didn't walk out of OOTP thinking this was an "adult only" movie... Certainly darker than the first 4 movies, but it wasn't as dark as I had expected it to be...

I agree with you that they didn't get into much detail with the main character at the end of the movie...

I also thought they could have given a little more info as to the dreams/visions Harry was having and what was going on with him during the year.... They kind of glossed over that part...

I know they have to trim to fit everything into a movie, so I wasn't upset by their handling of it, or by the few little changes they made to the story.... I just thought a couple of places could have used just a tad more info to it...

All in all though, I really enjoyed it. My wife - who is NOT a Harry Potter fan, but agreed to come with me to see the movie if I took her to Kohls afterwords to check out the sales - walked away from the movie talking about how much she enjoyed it....

I think movie 6 will lose a little intensity by knowing the ending, but each of the movies you've known the ending to, so I don't think it'll be a HUGE problem that book 7 is released and we all know the ultimate ending.... unless of course, JKR kills off Harry, then I think movies 6 and 7 will be hard to watch...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My 14 year old daughter wishes that Peter Jackson would have been able to do these movies so that we could look forward to 4-hour Special Editions on DVD that include more of the book stuff.


----------

